# Havanese girl on craiglist



## firefly (Aug 8, 2009)

I just saw a new posting on craiglist Philadelphia that they need to rehome a sweet Havanese girl. I know that this is supposed to be a rescue forum, but I just hope that she can really find a good home. 
I'm going to paste the link here, so that if anyone here is interested, they can get in touch with the owner.

 I can't imagine getting rid of your puppy!

http://philadelphia.craigslist.org/pet/1363231436.html


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

When I see one locally I email the link to HRI and tell them to contact me if they need to. I worry when I see the posts on CL!


----------



## marb42 (Oct 19, 2008)

She's really cute. I hope she finds a good home.
Gina


----------

